# On the sleeve!



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

So proud of my girl!

Today we graduated to the sleeve! We've got some work to do.... nothing's ever perfect. Missing a few months of bite work put us a little behind. However, this made me smile! 

The weather was a bit annoying, it was freezing out and VERY windy.... though, since it was cooler we got to work her twice today with some rest in between. She, of course, didn't mind that at all. 

Here's some clips from today:
Storm3-03-13_zps01398a21.mp4 Video by Countrygirl24 | Photobucket

Sorry for the crappy editing... still waiting on my new computer to get here. Until then, I'm on a very old laptop that moves at a snails pace! No patience here for that.... :crazy:


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Congrats!! 

Grim also went on the sleeve for the first time today! Good day all around! :wild:


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

i see a little circle with a bit moving around the circumference, can you embed?


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks! It was a great day. We are working the long line next time. Every week she gets better! :wub: Hopefully next week I can bribe someone to take pictures/video during obedience......



x11 said:


> i see a little circle with a bit moving around the circumference, can you embed?





Hopefully this works.. Photobucket never works well with embedding. Always gives me issues. This ancient computer has a problem with Youtube though (it's old and grumpy).... So this will have to work...


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

...Hmm... still links it back to Photobucket. Sorry... can't find anything that will embed it.

If anyone knows how to embed a video from the beta version of Photobucket... let me know and I'll change it. Youtube is so much easier to work with.:crazy:


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Congrats, nice work! She looks like a really nice dog.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Liesje said:


> Congrats, nice work! She looks like a really nice dog.


Thank you!

She's a great dog. I'm learning a lot from her since she's my first truly "hard dog" from working lines. Very stable, but also very serious. Storm doesn't "play around"... I'm learning what it really means to have a dog that CAN turn into a serious weapon if not handled/trained properly. Her breeder always said if she was a male, she would have been kept back for a potential K9. Probably a bit more then I should have gotten, but I love the challenge! She's going to be a force to recon with on the field.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

She's a cool little girl. Congrats on your progress!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Love her!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Looks like she had a great time,and so do you!


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

problem seeing vid is at my end evidently - go with YT.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

x11 said:


> problem seeing vid is at my end evidently - go with YT.


Maybe this will work for you.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151551056564813&l=5498284552807461334

I just got my new computer in today, but do not have this file on it yet.... if I did, this would definitely be on youtube. I don't like using photobucket for videos, and facebook... it's not as easy to share.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Gharrissc said:


> Looks like she had a great time,and so do you!





elisabeth_00117 said:


> Love her!





GatorDog said:


> She's a cool little girl. Congrats on your progress!!


Thanks!! We had a blast out there. I can't wait to add the long line this coming weekend. There's so much I need to learn still though. This is my first puppy I started in IPO... it's intimidating. I love this dog though... she's a crazy bitch!!


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

sorry, gonna pass on ya. i got pre-historic technology and am not on facebook, please bump me when you get on YT, i will sub you onto my channel, sub me if you want. TheSBcase


----------

